# Swf files won't upload to Weebly



## bellastella (Feb 5, 2010)

I created a website using weebly. My problem is my *.swf files won't upload. I am using a laptop running Vista, and I have flash player installed. I am currently using Chrome, but have tried it with IE and Firefox and it still won't work. However, I AM able to upload the file on my other computer which is running XP. Does anyone have any possible idea of what could be causing this problem? Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you uploaded other files? How?


----------



## bellastella (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, I am able to upload other files to the site, just the swf files won't upload. The "uploading" progress bar pops up but then it seems like it freezes. When I upload the files using my other computer, the progress bar shows that it's uploading, which takes a couple of minutes, then it works fine. But not on my laptop. It almost seems as if it's not detecting my file, even though it appears that it has. I don't know if this makes any sense... :/

P.S. The file is only 2.74 mb so space or size is not an issue.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

But how do you upload them? Is it an FTP client, through the web page somehow, or what? Have you tried different browsers, like a Gecko-based one and a Trident-based one like IE?


----------



## bellastella (Feb 5, 2010)

Weebly has a drag and drop interface. I simply drag the add swf icon to the page, and then click on an upload button to upload the file. I've tried it with IE, Chrome, and Firefox. Since it works ok on my other computer (XP with IE) I am thinking it could be a Vista issue? Hmmm.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you tried turning off the firewall to see if that helps?


----------



## bellastella (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I tried that too. I'm at a complete loss as to what the problem might be.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Check the properties of a swf file on a working and a non-working computer. What program does each say the file type is associated with? It will be right under the file's name on the properties page where it says "Type of file" and "Opens with".


----------

